# some stunning dressage talent!!



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

That's so hilarious! I love it!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, that was great! The way the horses ears flick forward one after the other is perfect. Like " Uh...what the heck are you 'doin?" Hilarious =D


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> The way the horses ears flick forward one after the other is perfect. Like " Uh...what the heck are you 'doin?" Hilarious =D


 Haha, agree... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha that was funny i loved it


----------



## Crystal09 (Jan 7, 2011)

So Funny!
That just made my day =)


----------



## RoxanneKo (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh NO Wanna watch this so badly (especially seeing your comments guys), the video appears to be blocked in my country though, what a shame.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I am not sure why it would be blocked seeing as it is a man performing dressage without a horse...then a few others join him. British humour of course._


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Youtube is really strange about blocking random things in other countries. Sometimes when I upload videos I get an email from youtube saying my video is not avaliable in Germany. :/


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

alot of british and american stuff is blocked here in NZ - its due to British and American copyright policy's I think.


----------



## RoxanneKo (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, it actually says: video contains content from Channel 4 who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds- does this sound like Monty Python to anyone?
The same happen to many songs I love to listen on youtube and it wasn't like this before, I used to think youtube was high above any grounds... 

Roxanne
| Mastermind Team


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Spectacular!!


----------

